# 17 HMR Remington



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

My friend just bought a 17 Remington HMR. Is this only a rim fire or can he shot center fire with it also? What is the difference between the 17 Remington and the 17 Remington HMR? Thanks.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

the HMR is a rim fire and you can only shoot rimfire becuase of where the firing pin in located and a 17 remington wont fit in the chamber.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

there is no such thing as a 17 remington HMR caliber, it is either a 17 rem(which is a centerfire) or a 17HMR(hornady magnum rimfire) wich is only a rimfire and will only shoot 17HMR


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

remington makes a 17 HMR rifle. I think u misunderstood me.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

17 rem and 17 hmr are calibers. you have a remington chambered in 17 hmr correct?

mark


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> remington makes a 17 HMR rifle. I think u misunderstood me


No, you just made a mistake they way you worded your post. 1shotwonder was correct when he said Remington does not make a .17 Remington HMR, but Remington does make a .17 HMR which is the rimfire. Remington also makes caliber called a .17 Remington which is a centerfire. Remington is the rifle, .17 HMR is the caliber. Remington is the rifle, .17 Remington is the caliber. I'll stay away from the Remington .17 HM2. :lol: But everyone knew what you were talking about anyway.....


----------

